# Mock cycles - do all UK clinics require this?



## Heff (Sep 18, 2011)

Hi all,
My wife and I are looking into going down the path of donor eggs in the UK, and are going through the different things that clinics require.

We're wondering: do alll clinics require donor egg recipients to undergo a mock cycle?

We've already been through two unsuccessfuly IVF treatments that resulted in embryos implanted but no pregnancy, and have been told that our infertility falls into the unexplained category, as there are no physical reasons preventing pregnancy.

I ask because I would like to cut down on the emotional and physical stress of future treatment as we enter a different phase of trying to become parents. 

Having been through two recent attempts at IVF, we're hoping that this would preclude us from needing to do a mock cycle, for the reasons mentioned above, the extra trip (we'll have to go some distance to get to whatever clinic we chose) and the cost.

Thanks in advance for your responses.
Mike


----------



## Lil Elvis (Dec 31, 2009)

Hi Mike,

I had 2 own-egg cycles with Care before we turned to DE and certainly didn't have to have a mock cycle. My lining didn't thicken that quickly on the fresh donor cycle, but they upped the meds and all was OK. I saw you posted on another thread about choosing a clinic and from personal experience I can't recommend Care in Northampton highly enough, and particularly the egg donation team. I think it cost us about £6,500 including all drugs, scans, tests, treatment, ICSI and waiting list fee. I saw a post from someone who is just starting treatment there and she has been matched with a donor in an unbelievable 3 weeks.

Good luck!

Caroline


----------



## Heff (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks Caroline, that was really helpful. We had a good chat with them at a fertility event in London last year, we were impressed with the people we talked to as well as what they said to us.

Appreciate you taking the time to get back in touch! 

Mike


----------

